# Time for an update how is everyone doing?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I want to post this every once in a while and check to see how people are doing?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Today is day 52!!Everything seems to be going along OK. I'm thinking about doing the Buspar every other night in preparation to seeing if I can go off it at the end of the month.At the lower dose I'm on now I sometimes get some GI discomfort, but I seem to be able to make it stop very quickly. Like I cramp up for a minute or two and then it's fine again.I'm not sure with the allergy shots mucking up the system if I can go drug free at this time, but I'm hopeful.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

K, this is good. Jeez, day 52 already it didn't seem that long ago you started them.Your halfway to home, good job.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2001)

Eric,My symptoms have improved quite a bit of late. The pain, bloating, gas, and nausea are symptoms that have improved for me in particular. I'd say I feel maybe 40-50% better overall but it's hard to say exactly at this point. It's just encouraging to see some changes occuring in my overall well-being after feeling crappy for so long. When I think about it this is really the only effective treatment for IBS that I've found so far. I'm just grateful that something has made me feel marginally better although I'm confident that I will eventually feel dramatically better. Before starting the tapes I had gained no relief from all the various things I'd tried but now I've found something that has made a difference.I'm 80 days into the program right now and and although not a success story quite yet I feel better and am well on the road to recovery.


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

I'm on day 34. I've been IBS D for 25+ years. I took Lotronex and it worked so well - I just couldn't believe it. I ran out just as it was removed from the market, so I've been off of it for several months. My symptoms returned and so I thought I'd give Mike's tapes a try. I could tell a difference almost immediately. My symptoms have been reduced so dramatically - it's hard to quantify it. I am not constantly looking for the next bathroom!! My overall level of anxiety has also been greatly reduced (and I'm a really high strung, type-A personality). For anyone who is considering giving the tapes a try, I would definitely recommend doing it. The money I spent on the tapes was truly insignificant in comparison with the benefit that I have already realized.


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I'm on day 47 and I feel like I am doing better. If nothing else, I am much calmer and able to handle things better. I have only had one major attack since I started the tapes.Kim


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

Hi All,Many thanks for your posts, enjoy th erest of your journey







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kim, still early and I think you will improve much more. Hang in there.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric & Mikeoing great! As you know, I finished the tapes over a year ago, and still listen once in a while for the calming effect it has on me. My IBS rarely bothers me anymore.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2001)

Hi, I am on day 65 and there hasn't been improvement but I still have hope cuz without that I am up a creek!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2001)

Hi all,I've got to get back on track...I'm not sure if I should just start over or try to pick up where I left off?Ropes


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ropes,I think some of it depends on how long you've not been listening. If it's been more than a couple of days it probably makes some sense to drop back to an earlier point. I'd guess the longer the break the further back you should go. However, you may also consider what motivates you. Restarting in a way you feel good about and motivates you is probably better than doing it in a way you find too discouraging. I remember once Mike recommended to someone in the last 1/2 of the series who hadn't been off that long to go back to day 50 and start up from there. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Ropes, I was on and off for a few weeks. I listened to each side, one per night (kind of a refresher), then picked up at Day 50. I just can't bear the thought of starting all over. Don't know if I'm doing things right, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.







I don't seem to have suffered any setbacks...no annoyances or problems listening.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, just recieved the program on cd's and started listening at bedtime Tue. night. My experience with hypno. with a therapist and on tapes had already taught me the value of hypno/relaxation. My main concern, which I didn't voice before was that I might have a problem with Mike's British accent. I have listened to people on tv with accents so stong that I couldn't understand what was being said. Even though Benny Hill was always one of my favorite comedians, I have a hard time with catching all he says on some of his recorded programs. Well, I will say positively that Mike's voice is very clear and easily understandable, even for someone from Texas. His voice lends itself perfectly to hypno. and the quality of the sound on the cd's is great! I woke up this morning feeling more rested than I have for a long time and I know that it will only get better. Thanks Mike and Eric. Norb


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi, everyone -I have been doing better physically ever since starting Mike's tapes in October. I finished the tapes about a month ago (I had to back up and start at day 50 again after a stomach flu set-back in January).Anyway, I am a little dissapointed because I don't feel like I am doing as well as most who post on the BB. My IBS-D is still doing pretty well, but I am on anti-D meds so I don't know if it is because of the hypno, the meds, or both. Most of all, my IBS anxiety persists and is so frustrating. I still have that feeling like the IBS is going to come back with a vengance at any minute. Maybe it is because I feel like the meds will stop working, and then I will be totally screwed.Anyone have advice for me? Are there seperate anxiety tapes from MIke? Should I give these a try?Thanks for listening...


----------



## Rosy (May 4, 2000)

Day 22. I notice a difference in feeling relaxed during the day and don't feel as "frazzled" even with the added stress of my father's recent hospitalization(blood clot in the brain and one in the heart). I really attribute this to the tapes. THe IBS is also better in spite of the added problems. The caltrate also has helped tremendously.I am hoping with the combination of the caltrate and hypno tapes to keep IBS under control. Thanks so much to this board and all who contribute their ideas and suggestions. I hope everyone can find a way to get IBS under control.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SD, hang in there you still have a ways to go and for some it takes longer. I wish I could do more to help, but I am also glad your going to see Dr Drossman, as I beleive he will help you.Rope, pick it back up, you have to remember to do it, hopefully as per the schedule or it doesn't work. Think of it like taking a medication for the day. Sherlock, glad your back in you may be listening more then anyone I know and really I believe in the long run that will benefit you.







Glad your sticking to your story.







Norb, glad your enjoying them so far and keep us updated and happy hypnosis. Partypooper, trust yourself and the progress you have made, the thoughts of it coming back like that are exactly the negative thoughts you want to change, keep reinforcing the positive with the tapes and let the worry slowly slip a way, as Mike would say you don't need it anymore. Hang in there as you are likely to keep improving. Also try to practice self hypnosis with what you are learning from the tapes 10 to 15 minutes a day. It will help also. Keep us updated and we are here so you know.Kcarb, your almost halfway there or you are halfway there and it is quite possible at this stage to start noticing more improvements. Trust your self and stay poitive.Jackson, let us know how its going and it looks good so far.







Rosy, sorry to hear about father, I hope he is doing better now. I am Looking forward to you posting in the future that you are doing much better.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Partypooper,I know just how you feel, I had a very similar experience. Although when I finished the program I was better and happy with the results, it wasn't for several more months that I noticed a profound and consistant change. At that point, my BMs became very solid, regular, and less urgent. My anxiety level decreased at a slower rate. The change was very gradual. To this day I have the "what if..." thoughts, but I stop them immediately and just tell myself "No, I don't have to worry about that anymore." Now it is easier to stop the old thoughts that used to perpetuate IBS symptoms. Keep at it. You may want to continue listening. I still listen often, probably 3-4 times a week. AZ


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hi Eric;I am on day 43 and doing fine. The nausea is settling down. they cramps are not constant either only on explosions. Eric when I was talking to my doctor about Rachel and her C he asked about me doing the tapes and how I was doing and he suggested that maybe it was worth a try to get Rachel listening to them. I said I would discuss this with you first and see what your opinion is. Rachel is following the same pattern as I did when I was a child and he suspects she is heading into IBS. What do you think.Denise


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

Day 43 - I am doing as well as I did on Lotronex with the added benefit of reduced overall anxiety!! I love the tapes!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackson, that is great to hear your doing well. Everyone is different and people get better on their own time and in there own way, so I say this to everyone, hang in there and don't let it get you down if some people are doing better then others don't get dicouraged, as people are different and their IBS can be different individually. All I can say is stick with it and pracice it and feel it from the core of your being if that makes sense.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, there would be nothing wrong with this and actually kids do very well with it. It also will not hurt in the slightest even for someone without bowel problems.I would also have the doctor look her over if he hasn't already, as that is very important.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Eric...woohoo day 65 and still here..I missed the odd day here and there and picked up the slack.I just wish I was more like a normal person. I still have symptoms, but never have C anymore and rarely pain. Thats great







. However I still get anxious and bloated every now and again...I just can't shake it. I wish I was completely normal







maybe by day 100? I may need to rexeamine my diet again.Jane


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, you go girl.







You still have a ways and you will still improve. However, you might still have some issues and that is important to be aware of, as IBS is chronic and there is not a cure. Even though I am 85 percent better I get a spasm here and there, but I can cope with it so much more easily and even nip it in the bud almost 98% percent of the time. I am glad your still doing this, hang tough and let us know your progress. I think when your done you'll see what I mean.







Good Job!------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for the response, AZmom. Sorry to take so long in getting back to you. I have been out of town a lot recently.Your story sounds very similar to mine so it is encouraging to me that your mental and physical condition continued to improve slowly after the end of the tapes.My symptoms (constant D) went on for over a year before anyone prescribed anything that helped. I think I am still trying to forget that year of awful. I guess it will take awhile of feeling pretty good to do that. I am planning on relistening to the entire tape series beginning in May. I hope that helps!Thanks for your response and congratulations on your success!


----------

